# cat started peeing everywhere again :( :(



## jenna288 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello , I previously posted about one of my cats peeing in the house. Thanks to all your suggestions including changing type of litter, extra trays, having him neutered etc the problem was resolved for about 3 months. I was able to let him into carpeted rooms again without any problems. My issue is ive just started smelling faint smells of cat pee again. I found the smell on a towel that was hung up, on skirting boards, on door mat amongst other places. I suspect he is spraying maybe? as the areas don't seem to be saturated. I am at my wits end again - cleaning things daily  I have not seen him do this so it could be the other cat (who does seem more dominant of the 2) but i do seem to have reoccuring problems with toilet training with the less dominant cat so suspect its him. They are brothers and get on very well

any advice on how to resolve this?

also, I am feeling guilty because they usually sleep in the house (sometimes on our bed) but tonight i have put them in our utility room (there is a cat flap to the garden if they want to go out). They have a box with an electric heated pet mat and blanket and i have plugged an electric heater in there. and they have their food, water and litter tray. will they be okay in there? I feel bad for them but i have spent the last few days trying to find where the smells are coming from and cleaning everywhere :s x


----------



## jenna288 (Nov 14, 2015)

...just been googling - could this be a uti? just been upstairs and smelt pee again and theres splashes of it on bathroom floor  x


----------



## Pet Nanny Care (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Jenna,

Just saw another post with a similar problem and I suggested the following:

- If you have 2 cats you should have 2 litters. Cats do not like sharing litters and having another litter will only encourage your cat to use the new one. 
- clean your litters frequently with water & soap
- put enough litter in your litter tray
- do not have closed litters, some cats do not like these.
- if you are using litter liner - this may also be the cause of the problem. some cats do not like litter liners.
- just have simple plastic litters that are big enough for your cats.
- Remove any mats that have been previously peed on (temporarily until your cat starts using the new additional litter) 
- If there's a spot that your cat likes to use as its litter, cover this area with an object or close doors to these rooms.
- give your cat a treat and make fuss when your cat uses the litter!
- check for discomforts. Is your cat walking/jumping properly? If not, your cat might be in pain and might not want to climb inside the litter and will end up peeing somewhere else!

I have two cats of my own, a boy and a girl. The girl starting peeing and pooping everywhere. The above helped and solved my problem 

Don't feel bad about leaving your cats in the utility room (with access to garden!) Cats are more active at night and tend to sleep for most of the day. So they'll be going out in the garden investigating whilst you're asleep!

Pet Nanny Care


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

jenna288 said:


> Hello , I previously posted about one of my cats peeing in the house. Thanks to all your suggestions including changing type of litter, extra trays, having him neutered etc the problem was resolved for about 3 months. I was able to let him into carpeted rooms again without any problems. My issue is ive just started smelling faint smells of cat pee again. I found the smell on a towel that was hung up, on skirting boards, on door mat amongst other places. I suspect he is spraying maybe? as the areas don't seem to be saturated. I am at my wits end again - cleaning things daily  I have not seen him do this so it could be the other cat (who does seem more dominant of the 2) but i do seem to have reoccuring problems with toilet training with the less dominant cat so suspect its him. They are brothers and get on very well
> 
> any advice on how to resolve this?
> 
> also, I am feeling guilty because they usually sleep in the house (sometimes on our bed) but tonight i have put them in our utility room (there is a cat flap to the garden if they want to go out). They have a box with an electric heated pet mat and blanket and i have plugged an electric heater in there. and they have their food, water and litter tray. will they be okay in there? I feel bad for them but i have spent the last few days trying to find where the smells are coming from and cleaning everywhere :s x


Hi again @jenna288 , I am sorry to hear you are having more problems again with your kitten urinating away from the trays. I am thinking as you have found urine stains/smells on skirting board, a door mat and on a towel hanging up it does sound as though he is spraying rather than simply soiling.

However, the fact you are finding only small amounts of urine could be indicative of spraying though it could also be indicative of feline cystitis, where the cat avoids the tray because they associate it with pain, and tend to pass small amounts of urine frequently. UTIs are rare in young cats, but cystitis is not so rare, and is caused by an irritation in the bladder (in some cases due to crystals) which causes a feeling of needing to go urgently. If you have ever had cystitis yourself you will know how painful it is.

I think it is a case of ruling out cystitis as a cause first. The vet may want to test your kitten's urine to see if there are any crystals in it, as well as possible bacteria (though as I say urinary infections are rare in young cats).

As I may have mentioned to you last time it is important with a cat who has any kind of bladder health problem that you feed a wet food diet, no dry food at all. This will increase the volume of urine and it will be more dilute so more comfortable to pass. If he is more comfortable then he will be more likely to use the trays.

I recall the last time you posted you mentioned the kittens were going to be allowed out in the garden once they were neutered. Does your kitten now pee in the garden as well as indoors?

I still think there may be a problem with the kitten's brother blocking him from using the trays. How many trays do you now have? For two cats there should be at least 3 trays, unless both cats are urinating outside most of the time, in which case two trays would be sufficient.

If one of the kittens is perhaps trying to monopolise the resources in the home, and does not want to share them with his brother, it could cause the other kitten to keep scent marking as a way of trying to claim some of the resources for himself. So have you made sure there are multiple resources available so the kittens do not feel in competition with each other all the time. e.g. have you given each boy their own separate feeding station, well away from each other, plus put several water bowls around. Are the litter trays spread around, not grouped together? Are there plenty of cat scratching posts, mats and pads in every room, and are there plenty of cat beds, so they can rotate where they sleep? And plenty of high up places to sit away from each other?

The other thing - is the cat flap a microchip one so no strange cats can get into the house, and cause your kitten to respond by spraying. Strange cats may be coming into your garden and spraying possibly and perhaps this is making your kitten feel his territory is threatened. Could he perhaps be being bullied by an older cat in his own garden?

I think it is OK to put the kittens in their own room together at night, so as to contain any soiling. Is the Utility room large enough for their litter trays to be sited well away from their food, their water and their beds.? I would not allow such young cats free access to outdoors at night time, unless your garden is completely escape proof so they cannot get out and no other cats (or foxes) can get in. I think it is better for young cats to get used to the routine of being kept shut indoors at night.


----------



## jenna288 (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank you for your replies.

we do have 3 litter trays - although just 2 of them are in use at the moment. They seem to use the trays far less than ever over the last couple of months which makes me think that they are using outside to toilet as well as the trays. I could probably encourage them using different trays. Neither cat seems to be in any pain from what i can tell. They like to sleep cuddled up although I do have different boxes and blankets so they do have the option to have their own. Their feeding bowls are close to each other so i could perhaps separate them. They seemed okay in the utility room last night although i woke a couple of times to check on them! (feel like ive got a newborn baby again!). The utility room is large enough for separate areas / resources although there doesn't seem to be any rivalry between the 2 of them however one does come across more confident. We haven't got a micro chip cat flap so this is something we ll probably have to consider. I think i will need to take them to the vet to have them checked (although today i was trying to watch closely to confirm which cat it actually is that's not using the tray) but didn't really see. The garden is well enclosed and they stay in the garden although other cats have been in our garden so the larger cats must be able to get in. Thank you for the great advice.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I think as the two cats like to sleep cuddled up together it is fairly unlikely there is much rivalry between them. i.e.probably not enough to cause one of them to be spraying indoors. 

As your cat flap is not a microchip one I am wondering if there is a strange cat getting into your house and this is causing your kitten to react by spraying. You may find that a microchip cat flap would put a stop to the problem.


----------

